# Vacanza sul Mar Rosso, è sicuro?



## Milo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quest anno mi devo arrangiare con le ferie perché la mia ragazza ha solo una settimana di ferie e gliela danno a cavallo trà maggio e giugno, in quel periodo non mi viene in mente altro del mar rosso (sharm el sheik, marsala ham, ecc...).
La mia domanda è... ma è sicuro andarci? non rischiamo nulla? 

Non mi piacerebbe andare se corriamo anche un minimo di rischio...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quest anno mi devo arrangiare con le ferie perché la mia ragazza ha solo una settimana di ferie e gliela danno a cavallo trà maggio e giugno, in quel periodo non mi viene in mente altro del mar rosso (sharm el sheik, marsala ham, ecc...).
> La mia domanda è... ma è sicuro andarci? non rischiamo nulla?
> 
> Non mi piacerebbe andare se corriamo anche un minimo di rischio...



Vedi nei MP.


----------



## Milo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi o conoscenti c'è stato e com'è la situazione secondo loro, per viaggiaresicuri dicono che nei villaggi turistici è tutto ok, ma nelle città e nella striscia di gaza la guerra c'è, non credo che i villaggi siano sicuri al 100%....

....no??


----------



## ale009 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Io sono stato a Marsa ad ottobre..in quel periodo era tutto ok non ti accorgi di nulla nei villaggi, diverso nelle città: sono andato a Luxor una giornata e sembrava proprio di essere in guerra!!! Comunque solitamente la Farnesina "chiude" i posti a rischio.


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2015)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Io sono stato a Marsa ad ottobre..in quel periodo era tutto ok non ti accorgi di nulla nei villaggi, diverso nelle città: sono andato a Luxor una giornata e sembrava proprio di essere in guerra!!! Comunque solitamente la Farnesina "chiude" i posti a rischio.



Quindi me la consigli? ti ci sei trovato bene?

Ma a fine maggio il clima come sarà???


----------



## ale009 (8 Marzo 2015)

Ciao scusa ho visto solo ora il post..comunque si a me è piaciuto tantissimo, in Egitto fa sempre caldo, una mia amica è appena tornata e ha trovato 28/30


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2015)

l'Egitto e' allineato con l'Europa, USA e altri paesi occidentali nella lotta contro il terrorismo. Loro fanno di tutto per proteggere la principale ricchezza del paese, che e' il turismo. Credo che i villaggi siano assolutamente sicuri, anche le varie escursioni fatte in modo serio e organizzato non sono preoccupanti. Certo se poi uno si affitta una jeep e da solo si avventura nel deserto per 300 km non puo' pretendere di sentirsi al sicuro! Ci sono migliaia di turisti che ogni giorno partono per il Mar Rosso e non mi sembra che da quelle parti siano morti piu' occidentali di quanti - fisiologicamente - ne vengono fatti fuori in citta' come Parigi, Madrid o Londra a causa dell'elevata multirazzialita' e delle grandi comunita' islamiche che vi si trovano. Personalmente mi cago piu' sotto io quando sono in citta' a Londra e prendo la metro.


----------



## Renegade (9 Marzo 2015)

Caro Milo... Ma un viaggetto super Europeo o italiota no? Inutile farti il solito discorso buonista e rassicurante. E' un po' come quando un bambino si fa una ferita che richiede 10-15 punti e la mamma gli fa: ''No tranquillo, ora passa, non è niente''. Per me è meglio che eviti e vai altrove. Tutto può succedere. Ma andarsela a cercare...


----------



## Milo (11 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Caro Milo... Ma un viaggetto super Europeo o italiota no? Inutile farti il solito discorso buonista e rassicurante. E' un po' come quando un bambino si fa una ferita che richiede 10-15 punti e la mamma gli fa: ''No tranquillo, ora passa, non è niente''. Per me è meglio che eviti e vai altrove. Tutto può succedere. Ma andarsela a cercare...



A parte che non vado a cercarmela se stò nei villaggi turistici, me la cercherei se andassi in centro al cairo o nel deserto da solo!

Poi a fine maggio un clima estivo dove lo trovi sennò...


----------



## tequilad (19 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] dopo ieri non andrei...


----------



## Milo (19 Marzo 2015)

tequilad ha scritto:


> [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] dopo ieri non andrei...



ho già cassato dopo aver visto la notizia, come giustamente dici te.

ma di maggio non c'è altro di luoghi con clima estivo?

bè... intendo a cifre normali, quindi niente abudabi o america !


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho già cassato dopo aver visto la notizia, come giustamente dici te.
> 
> ma di maggio non c'è altro di luoghi con clima estivo?
> 
> bè... intendo a cifre normali, quindi niente abudabi o america !



Malta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2015)

Io per un anno eviterei tutti questi posti, la sicurezza non esiste per niente.


----------



## Milo (23 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io per un anno eviterei tutti questi posti, la sicurezza non esiste per niente.



no no ma infatti come ho scritto prima l'idea di andare in egitto l'ho cassata.


----------

